# Need Front Loader/ Dump Truck...Bronx Ny



## R0LLM0DL (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking for someone in Bronx that can help me out. 

Have a parking lot that now needs all the snow removed. Id assume it to be atleast a 2 hr job. But it would definetly fill up two dump trucks...

Ive personally never used a front loader so i cant really give a dead on accurate time frame. 


Call me asap before the maintenance company finds someone else to do it.

Please tell me your hourly rate.

917-750-4549 -- Robert


----------

